# تجربة معملية قمنا بها أيام الدراسة هي Sieve Analysis بالتفصيل والمنحنيات



## طارق البخاري (30 ديسمبر 2007)

هذه تجربة التحليل الحجمي باستخدام المناخل أو الغرابيل Sieve Analysis قمنا بها أيام الدراسة وفي الملقات ملف وورد Word للموضوع والغرض لتحديد (d(50 وهو حجم متوسط العينة بحيث أن 50 % من الجزيئات أصغر Undesize من هذا الحجم و 50 % منها أكبر Oversize.


----------



## محب يونس (4 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز ولكن هل يوجد جداول توضح العلاقة او القراءة بين الميش mesh واmicron


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً أخي محب يونس على المرور

1- أظنك تعرف أن (mesh) يشير إلى عدد أسلاك الغربال في كل إنش (بوصة) وهو يساوي عدد 
الفتحات المربعة الشكل في إنش مربع

2- حسب مادرسنا سابقاً هناك عدة جداول توضح العلاقة او القراءة بين الميش mesh و micron
وهي أنظمة عالمية معروفة وأكثرها شهرة النظام الفرنسي DIN 4188 ونظام ASTM E11 
ومجموعة تايلر في النظام الأمريكي ومجموعة النظام الفرنسي ANFOR ومجموعة النظام 
البريطاني BS 1796.

3- جميع هذه التفاصيل نقلتها من كتاب Mineral Processing Technology تأليف ويلز

4- الكتاب موجود في المنتدى بطبعته السابعة وسأبحث لك عن الرابط إن لم تجده


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذا رابط الكتاب في المنتدى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71676.html

والفضل كله لله ثم لأخينا محب الله ورسوله الذي بذل جهدا كبيرا في تكوين مكتبة هذا القسم فبارك الله فيه وأثابه على ما عمل خيرا


----------



## mody_09 (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا جدا جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو الأحرار (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك...........................

 :85::85::85:


----------



## الشافعي محمد (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور ياباشمهندس


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
فكرتنا بفضيلة الاستاذ الدكتور امين عبد الرحيم الهوارى
اطال الله عمره و بارك الله فى ذريته


----------



## aidsami (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام
شكرا جزيلا اخ ابو حمزة
لاثراء الموضوع اليكم الرابط التالي
Identification, Classification et Compactage des sols

http://mescoursdegeniecivil.wifeo.com/documents/Prsentation1.pdf
و

خواص و اختبارات التربة

http://tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd/InformationCenter/Documents/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AA%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%82%D9%86%D9%8A%D8%A9/%D8%AD%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%A6%D8%A8%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AA%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%82%D9%86%D9%8A%D8%A9%20%D8%AF%D8%A8%D9%84%D9%88%D9%85%20%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%B8%D8%A7%D9%85%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D9%84%D8%AB%D9%8A/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%82%D9%86%D9%8A%D8%A9%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AF%D9%86%D9%8A%D8%A9%20%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A9/%D9%85%D8%AF%D9%86%D9%8A/%D8%AE%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B5%20%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AE%D8%AA%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%AA%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%A9.pdf



le coefficient de Hazen (ou coefficient d’uniformité)
ِCU = d60 / d10
=3500/500
=7
اكبر من 2 
la granulométrie est étalée
التدرج الحبيبي منبسط و ليس منكمش


le coefficient de courbure
Cc = (d 30) **2 /(d 60 * d 10)
=(1500)**2/ (3500*500)
=1.28
ما بين 1 و 3
التدرج منتظم

و ما توفيقنا الا بالله العلي القدير.


----------



## Mohamed laith (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

